# VCMT V2 RTA - SIR VAPE



## Sir Vape (18/1/18)

THE MONSTER IS BACK!!!

Introducing the VCMT2!!

The VCMT that was so beloved has returned new and improved.

25mm RTA - Stainless Steel Finish

2 post design with large 3mmx3.5mm post holes and beefy flat head screws.

Massive bottom airflow with 4 adjustable airflow slots.

Wicking channels built into the deck with 4 holes for juice flow make it a breeze to build and wick.

1 straight glass (2.5ml) 1 bubble tank section (4.5ml)

Top fill design with a wide bore 810 drip tip







https://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/limited-stock-authentic-vcmt-2-rta


----------

